# An odd squeaking sound



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

I love to bring my little whimsical outside  He loves to run and explore. But one day i took him outside and when i lifted his towel he was under he made this high pitched squeaking sound that sounded like a firework. It really creeped me out but i thought he was fine. then i took him out again today and when I lifted his towel he made the sound again. I dont know if it was because he didnt like the sunlight or something?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Squeaking is up for debate by a lot of people any squeak my girls have made clearly has been discomfort such as the few times I have to scruff them for something.

Other's report a more chirp like sound to mean happiness


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah It was just really loud and high pitched. I just hoped there wasnt something wrong with him


----------

